# Orange part at bottom of headlight will not come on?



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, the bulb is good. It will flash for the blinker/hazards but not stay on with the lights. The passenger side works perfectly but the driver side doesn't. 

Has anyone else had an issue like this? 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I thank god everyday that my lights work like that!

IMO they are ugly as running lights...

Sorry I have no idea why that happened though.


----------



## thommorud (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine have never worked. I've checked all fuses and blubs. 

Same as you, blinkers work fine but neither lights up, even when just parking lights are on. 
I've just never cared to try to make them work.


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

If neither of them worked then that would be fine, but I am getting hassled and they wont give me a state inspection because the light is out. If both were out then it would probably slide. ugh!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

My driver side headlight just started doing this... I figured it would just be the fuse. I'd say check the fuse first and see if that fixes it. I would have no idea what to do after that. I want to do what Neb did to his headlights and shave the blinker and move it to the fog light so I can get rid of that ugly bar. Maybe this will give us a good reason to crack the headlights open.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Its a dual filament bulb if I remember correctly. One filament is blown. Replace bulb and that will fix your issue. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought a new bulb from the dealer. $18!! 

I also checked the fuse, which was fine.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Never thought they actually were running lights!?!?!?! 

Since the light actually works, try checking the switch.


----------



## 1SharpAudi (Oct 16, 2010)

There are two seperate bulbs. One is for the turn signal/hazzard and the other is for the parking light. The parking light has no wires coming out the back so its harder to find. 
Check out this link: http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/frontbulbs.html


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I took mine out so that they are not on with my lights. (BTW they are separate bulbs.)


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ArTTemis said:


> I took mine out so that they are not on with my lights. (BTW they are separate bulbs.)


 Good idea... I'm just gonna pull mine out.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

make sure to put the twist cap back on or you will get moisture in there. (i found out the hard way) :banghead:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Had the same issue several months back. The 2nd set of bulbs have no wires and the bulb holders are directly twist-locked into the rear of the headlight housings . I did this: 

- Checked the fuse. It was good. 
- Checked the bulbs. They were good. 
- Took out the bulb holders and cleaned their metal prong contacts. 
- Cleaned the metal contact portions at the headlight holes where the bulb holders are inserted. 
- I also bent the bulb holders' metal prongs out a little more to ensure they made contact with the metal part in their respective holes. 
- Re-installed both and this solved my problem. 

Not saying this is the cure-all for your problem but it worked for me. Good luck.


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

1SharpAudi said:


> There are two seperate bulbs. One is for the turn signal/hazzard and the other is for the parking light. The parking light has no wires coming out the back so its harder to find.
> Check out this link: http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/frontbulbs.html


 Nice! I saw that socket but didn't think anything of it since there was no wiring harness. Thanks!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> My driver side headlight just started doing this... I figured it would just be the fuse. I'd say check the fuse first and see if that fixes it. I would have no idea what to do after that. I want to do what Neb did to his headlights and shave the blinker and move it to the fog light so I can get rid of that ugly bar. Maybe this will give us a good reason to crack the headlights open.


  Yup, no more paying for an $18 bulb


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

My driver side did the sam thing i found out it was the housing piece the bulb went in.

Some one said $18 for a bulb never go to a stealer you can pick then up for $5-6

the housing cost about $10 l8r.....


----------



## tom watson007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Replace the old bulb with new one.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*crazy!*

I had to replace the same bulb twice on Drivers side $12 at dealer, PITA!


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> I had to replace the same bulb twice on Drivers side $12 at dealer, PITA!


I'll let you guys in on a secret.

My H6W parking light bulbs go out often, atleast it feels that way.

Audi here wanted $18 a bulb. I said, wow. No way.

So I went to Mercedes Dealer, and got the bulbs for $8, and then with a commercial account, $5 each. 

They will require a part number: Mercedes Part Number: 000000-000172.

Enjoy 

PS, be ready for a giggle or a laugh when you tell them its for an Audi.


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

Try this... it's an old TT secret:

Give the headlight a good wack with the outer side of your fist. The connection is known to get corroded before the light burns out. This always works for me... I usually need to do it a few times a year.

Let me know if it works.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

MyTToy said:


> Try this... it's an old TT secret:
> 
> Give the headlight a good wack with the outer side of your fist. The connection is known to get corroded before the light burns out. This always works for me... I usually need to do it a few times a year.
> 
> Let me know if it works.


Same here


----------



## oohay32408 (Nov 22, 2010)

*vw part # for hw6*

does anyone know the part number for the hw6 bulb that fits a 2001 audi tt? i called vw dealer but he needs a vw part number to find them. thanks


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

try to call an audi dealer! 
well at least you could get the part number from them


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

oohay32408 said:


> does anyone know the part number for the hw6 bulb that fits a 2001 audi tt? i called vw dealer but he needs a vw part number to find them. thanks


I don't remember the part number as I never wrote it down, but when I called them, the price for the bulb was the same as Audi. (as someone said it was cheaper)

Go to Mercedes and pay 1/4 of the price. 

Mercedes P/N: 000000-000172

Happy Holidays!


----------

